# شهادة القران على عدم تحريف الانجيل



## joe_for_help (3 أبريل 2006)

*شهادة القران على عدم تحريف الانجيل*


*بسم الاب راعينا والابن فادينا والروح القدس فينا اله واحد حامينا*​
*شهادة القران على عدم تحريف الانجيل*

*اولا : من الكتاب المقدس*
*يحذر الله فى الكتاب المقدس من محاولة التحريف فى كلمتة اذ يكرر هذا التحذير فى عدة مواقع من الكتاب المقدس منها*
*العهد القديم*
*لاتزيدوا على الكلام الذى انا اوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكى تحفظوا وصايا الرب الهكم التى انا اوصيكم بها تثنية 2:4 *​
*كل الكلام الذى اوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لاتزد عليه ولا تنقص منه تثنية 32:12 *


*كل كلمة من الله نقية ترس هو للمحتمين به لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذب امثال30: 5-6*​

*واما كلمه الهنا فتثبت الى الابد اشعياء 8:40 *​

*لانى انا ساهر على كلمتى لاجريها ارمياء 12:1 *​

*العهد الجديد*​

*لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس متى 17:5-18*
*السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول متى 35:24*​

*السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول مرقس 31:13*​

*ولكن زوال السماء والارض ايسر من ان تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس لوقا 17:16*​

*السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول لوقا 33:21*​

*ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب يوحنا 35:10*​

*بكلمة الله الباقية الى الابد واما كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد بطرس الاولى 32:1-25*
*لانى اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب رؤيا 22 : 18-19*​

*ثانيا :المنطق*
*من قام بالتحريف ؟ اعطى اسمائهم ودليلك*​

*كيف تم التحريف ؟ رغم وجود الكتاب المقدس فى كل بلاد العالم*​

*متى تم التحريف ؟ فى اى عصر من العصور*
*لماذا تم التحريف ؟ ولماذا لم تحذف الايات التى تتكلم بالويل على اليهود والخطاة*
*اين تم التحريف ؟ اعطى اسماء البلدان*
*والسوال الاهم : هل يعقل ان يتم تحريف كلام الله ؟*
*فهل الله علم بالتحريف ؟*​

*لماذا لم يوقف الله التحريف ؟*
*ثالثا : القران*
*توجد ايات عديدة فى القران تشير الى الكتاب المقدس فى عهديه القديم والجديد وتبرز قيمتة الروحية وهذا يثير العجب من اولئك الذين يقللون من قيمتة ويتهمونه بالتحريف رغم كل الايات الواضحة والصريحة فى كتابهم المذكور واليكم بعض هذة الايات*​​​​*ان انزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور المائدة 44*​
*وقفينا على اثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين (وليس محرف)واتينا الانجيل فيه هدى ونور المائدة 46*
*قل يا اهل الكتاب لستم على شى حتى تقيموا التوراة والانجيل وما انزل اليكم من ربكم المائدة 68*
*وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لا يحكم بما انزل الله فاولئك هم الفاسقون المائدة 47 *
*يا ايها الذين امنوا امنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذى نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذى انزل من قبل ومن كفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا النساء 136*
*فان كونت فى شك مما انزل اليك فسال الذين يقراون الكتاب من قبلك*
*يونس 39*
*وما ارسلنا من قبلك الا رجالا نوحى اليهم فسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون النحل 43*
*والذكر هنا يقصد به الكتاب المقدس كما جاء فى سورة الانبياء7 فاسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون ولقد اتينا موسى وهرون الفرقان وضياء وذكر للمتقين ولقد كتبنا فى الزبور من بعد الذكر ان الارض يرثها عبادى الصالحون*
*ان نحن انزلنا الذكر وان له لحافظون الحج9 فمن هنا نفهم ان الله قد وعد بان يحفظ الذكر من التحريف والتبديل والله قادر ان يحفظة لانه هو الذى انزله*
*وقد جاء فى سورة (الكهف 27) لا مبدل لكلماته*
*وفى سورة (يونس 64) لا تبديل لكلمات الله*
*وفى سورة (الانعام 34 و 115) لا مبدل لكلمات الله*
*وفى سورة (الفتح 23) ولن تجد لسنه الله تبديلا*
*يوجد ايتان مهمتان يطلب فيها القران من المسلمين ات يسالوا اليهود والمسيحيين وهم*
*فان كنت فى شك مما انزلنا اليك فاسال الذين يقراون الكتاب من قبلك*
*يونس 39*
*فاسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون . ومن هم اهل الذكر يا ترى ؟*
*انهم النصارى واليهود الذين يقراون الكتاب ولا خوف عليهم*
*الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلوته اولئك يؤمنون ومن كفر به فاولئك هم الخاسرون البقرة 121:2 . ونلاحظ هنا ان القران بيقول من كفر به فاولئك هم الخاسرون تفهمو من الايه دة ايه يا مسلمين*
*ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كانهم لا يعلمون البقرة *
*101:2*
*وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراه فيها حكم الله المائدة43:5*
*نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وانزل التوراه والانجيل من قبل هى للناس ال عمران 1:3-4*
*ولو انهم اقاموا التوراه والانجيل وما انزل اليهم من ربهم لاكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت ارجلهم فالذى يقيم احكام التوراه والانجيل يباركة الله بالخيرات المائدة 66:5. والسوال هنا هل يقيمون احكام كتب محرفة . والجواب قطعيا بانها ليست محرفة والدليل واضح*
*وما كان القران يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذى بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب من رب العالمين يونس 37:10*
*ما كان حيث يفترى ولكن تصديق الذى بين يديه وتفصيل كل شى يوسف 111:12*
*والذى اوحينا اليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه فاطر 31:35*
*وقفينا على اثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم لما بين يديه من التوراه واتيناء الانجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراه وموعظه للمتقين المائدة 46:5*
*وانزلنا اليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا علية المائدة 48:5*
*فالقران هنا مهيمن وحافظ للكتاب المقدس وبالتالى تهمه تحريف الكتاب المقدس هى طعن فى القران نفسة لان المفروض ان القران حافظ على التوراه والانجيل بشهادة القران*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (4 أبريل 2006)

استسمحك لحظة

حضرتك تقول :

*



العهد الجديد


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس متى 17:5-18
​
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول متى 35:24
​
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول مرقس 31:13
​
ولكن زوال السماء والارض ايسر من ان تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس لوقا 17:16
​
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول لوقا 33:21​

أنقر للتوسيع...



من قال لك أن العهد الجديد هو (الناموس) ؟
من قال لك أن العهد الجديد هو كلام اليسوع بقولك السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول ؟ 

وقول : 

ولكن زوال السماء والارض ايسر من ان تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس لوقا 17:16

ألم يسقط اليسوع الناموس عندما رفض تطبيقه بيده على الزواني ؟

أنت لست بصدد هذا الأمر ولك شيء بالشيء يُذكر




بكلمة الله الباقية الى الابد واما كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد بطرس الاولى 32:1-25


أنقر للتوسيع...






​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أعتقد بطرس لا يؤخذ منه شيء لأن قصة خيانته لليسوع واضحة واليسوع أقر بأنه شيطان وأقر كذلك بأن تلاميذه غير مؤمنين .. ويمكنك الرجوع لإنجيل مرقس الإصحاح الأخير .





كيف تم التحريف ؟ رغم وجود الكتاب المقدس فى كل بلاد العالم


أنقر للتوسيع...

​




متى تم التحريف ؟ فى اى عصر من العصور
​
لماذا تم التحريف ؟ ولماذا لم تحذف الايات التى تتكلم بالويل على اليهود والخطاة
اين تم التحريف ؟ اعطى اسماء البلدان
والسوال الاهم : هل يعقل ان يتم تحريف كلام الله ؟
فهل الله علم بالتحريف ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هذه الأسئلة ترد عليها حضرتك وليس أحد أخر لماذا ؟

النسخة اليونانية للكتاب المقدس ثلاثة نسخ مختلفة :

1881 Westcott-Hort New Testament
1550 Stephanus New Testament
1894 Scrivener New Testament


والنسخ للتوراة ثلاثة نسخ مختلفين هم :


النسخة اليونانية
النسخة العبرانية
النسخة السامرية

فهل من الممكن حضرتك تحدد لنا النسخة الأصلية للعهدين لكي نتحاور بصدق ؟

وهل الله يوحي بثلاثة نسخ مختلفة ؟ أعتقد الجواب معروف .


اما ما طرحته حضرتك من القرآن ... فواضح إنك حضرتك ضعيف جداً في اللغة العربية (اعتذر فلا تزعل مني) وسأشرح لك السبب .

ما جاء عن الإنجيل والتوراة الآتي :

أنزلنا وآتينا ..... 

وعلماً لكسب الوقت سأشرح لك معنى قول الله (أنزلنا) ليتضح لحضرتك أنك نسخت موضوع خطأ كمحاولة لإثبات عدم تحرف الكتاب المقدس والذى هو مُحرف بالفعل كما أوضحت لحضرتك عاليه ولدى نسخ باللغة العربية مخالفة غير أن لدي 19 نسخة إنجليزية مخالفة لبعضها البعض غير الثلاث نسخ يونانية للكتاب المقدس المخالفة لبعضها البعض

وهذا هو المصدر الذي يؤكد صدق كلامي
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts%201;&version=68;


تعالى معي واقرأ معنى كلمة (أنزلنا) باللغة العربية وكما جاءت بالقرآن


​البَقَرَة
آية رقم : 185
قرآن كريم
شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ القُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ

وإذا سمعنا (( أنزل فيه القرآن)) فنفهم أن هناك كلمات :

· أنزل

· نَزٌلَ

· نزل

فإذا سمعنا كلمة (( أنزل )) نجدها منسوبة إلى الله دائماً : 

القَدْر
آية رقم : 1
قرآن كريم
إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ في لَيْلَةِ القَدْرِ

أما في كلمة (( نَزَلَ )) فهو سبحانه يقول : 

الشُّعَرَاء
آية رقم : 193
قرآن كريم
نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأَمِينُ

وقال تعالى
القَدْر
آية رقم : 4
قرآن كريم
تَنَزَّلُ الملائِكَةُ 

إذن فكلمة (( أنزل )) مقصورة على الله ، إنما كلمة (( نَزَّلَ )) تأتي من الملائكة ، و (( نَزَلَ )) تأتي من الروح الأمين الذي هو (( جبريل )) ، فكأن كلمة (( أنزل )) بهمزة التعدية ، عدت القرآن من وجوده مسطوراً في اللوح المحفوظ إلى أن يبرز إلى الوجود الإنساني ليباشر مهمته .

وكلمة (( نَزَلَ )) و (( نَزَّلَ )) نفهمها أن الحق أنزل القرآن من اللوح المحفوظ إلى السماء الدنيا مناسبأ للأحداث ومناسباً للظروف .... فكأن الإنزال في رمضان جاء مرة واحدة .

نأتي للبعض يقولون : كيف تقولون " إن رمضان أنزل فيه القرآن مع أنكم تشيعون القرآن في كل زمان ، فينزل هنا وينزل هناك وقد نزل في مدة الرسالة المحمدية ؟ " .

نقول لهم : يا سادة يا كرام ... نحن لم نقل إنه (( نزل )) ولكننا قلنا (( أنزل )) ، فـ (( أنزل )) : تعدي من العِلم الأعلى إلى أن يباشر مهمته في الوجود .​
وحين يباشر مهمته في الوجود ينزل منه (( النَّجْم )) – يعني القسط القرآني – موافقاً للحدث الأرضي ليجيء الحكم وقت حاجتك ، فيستقر في الأرض ، إنما لو جاءنا القرآن مكتملاً مرة واحدة فقد يجوز أن يكون عندنا الحكم ولا نعرفه ، ولكن حينما لا يجيء الحكم إلا ساعة نحتاجه ، فهو يستقر في النفوس .

فحين يـُريد الله حكماً من الأحكام ليعالج قضية من قضايا الوجود فهو لا ينتظر حتى ينزل فيه حكم من الملأ الأعلى من اللوح المحفوظ ، إنما الحكم موجود في السماء الدنيا ، فيقول للملائكة : تنزلوا به ، وجبريل ينزل في أي وقت شاء له الحق سبحانه أن ينزل من أوقات البعثة المحمدية ، أو الوقت الذي أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوجد فيه الحكم الذي يغطي قضية من القضايا .

إذن فحينما يوجد من يتفلسف ويشككنا .. نقول له .... لا 

نحن نملك لغة عربية دقيقة جداً ، وعندنا فرق بين (( أنزل )) و (( نَزَّلَ )) و (( نزل )) ........ ولذلك فكلمة (( نزل )) تأتي للكتاب ، وتأتي للنازل بالكتاب ، يقول الحق :

الشُّعَرَاء
آية رقم : 193
قرآن كريم
نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأَمِينُ

ويقول سبحانه :

الإِسْرَاء
آية رقم : 105
قرآن كريم
وَبِالحَقِّ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ وَبِالحَقِّ نَزَلَ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إلا مُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا

وبعد ذلك يأتوا لنا هؤلاء السادة ويتساءلوا : لماذا لم ينزل القرآن جملة واحدة ؟ 

أنظر ياسيدي الفاضل إلى الدقة في الهيئة التي أراد الله بها نزول القرآن فقد قال الله تعالى :

الفُرْقَان
آية رقم : 32
قرآن كريم
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيْلا

فالله عز وجل ينزل القرآن لماذا ؟ (( ليثبت به فؤادك )) ومعنى (( لنثبت به فؤادك )) أي أنك ستتعرض لمنغصات شتى ، وهذه المنغصات الشتى كل منها يحتاج إلى تَرْبِيتٍ عليك وتهدئة لك ، فيأتي القسط القرآني ليفعل ذلك وينير أمامك الطريق . 

((كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيْلا )) أي لم نأت به مرة واحدة بل جعلناه مرتباً على حسب ما يقتضيه من أحداث . حتى يتم العمل بكل قسط ، ويهضمه المؤمن ثم نأتي بقسط آخر .

قال تعالى 
الفُرْقَان
آية رقم : 33
قرآن كريم
وَلا يَأْتُونَكَ ِبمَثَلٍ إِلا جِئْنَاكَ بِالحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا

إن البعض لهم اعتراضات ، ويحتاجون إلى أمثلة ، فلو أنه نزل جملة واحدة لأهدرَتْ هذه القضية ، وكذلك حين يسأل المؤمنون يقول القرآن : يسألونك عن كذا وعن كذا ، ولو شاء الله أن يُنزل القرآن دفعة واحدة ،فكيف كان يغطي هذه المسألة؟ .

فما داموا سوف يسألون فلينتظر حتى يسألوا ثم نأتي الإجابة بعد ذلك .

إذن فهذا هو معنى (( أنزل )) أي أنه أُنزل من اللوح المحفوظ ، ليباشر مهمته الوجود ،وبعد ذلك نزل به جبريل ، أو تتنزل به الملائكة على حسب الأحداث التي جاء القرآن ليغطيها . 

ونجد أن المسيحيين ينسبوا التوراة والإنجيل للكتاب المقدس بقول أن الآية

{نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل "3"} 
(سورة آل عمران)........... تكشف ذلك

وعلى الرغم من قلة العلم باللغة العربية وجب علينا التوضيح ..

وهنا يجب أن نلتفت إلى أن الحق قال عن القرآن: "نزل" وقال عن التوراة والإنجيل: "أنزل". لقد جاءت همزة التعدية وجمع ـ سبحانه ـ بين التوراة والإنجيل في الإنزال، وهذا يوضح لنا أن التوراة والإنجيل إنما أنزلهما الله مرة واحدة، أما القرآن الكريم فقد نزله الله في ثلاث وعشرين سنة منجما ومناسباً للحوادث التي طرأت على واقع المسلمين ، و"نزل" تفيد شيئا قد وجب عليك؛ لأن النزول معناه: شيء من أعلى ينزل، فالأعلى هو من خالق الكون والبشر .

آلِ عِمْرَان
آية رقم : 65
قرآن كريم
يَا أَهْلَ الكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنْجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ

وساعة يقول الحق عن القرآن: "مصدقا لما بين يديه" فمعنى ذلك أن القرآن يوضح المتجه؛ إنه مصدق لما قبله ولما سبقه، إنه مصدق للقضايا العقدية الإيمانية التي لا يختلف فيها دين عن دين؛ لأن الديانات إن اختلفت فإنما تختلف في بعض الأحكام، فهناك حكم يناسب زمنا وحكم آخر لا يناسب ذلك الزمن. أما العقائد فهي لا تتغير ولا تتبدل، وكذلك الأخبار وتاريخ الرسل، فليس في تلك الأمور تغيير. ومعنى "مصدق" أي أن يطابق الخبر الواقع، وهذا ما نسميه "الصدق". وإن لم يطابق الخبر الواقع فإننا نسميه "كذبا".

وإذا كان القرآن قد جاء مصداقا لما في التوراة والإنجيل ألا تكون هذه الكتب هداية لنا أيضا؟ 
نعم هي هداية لنا، ولكن الهداية إنما تكون بتصديق القرآن لها، حتى لا يكون كل ما جاء فيهما ومنسوبا إليهما حجة علينا. فالذي يصدقه القرآن هو الحجة علينا، فيكون "هدى للناس" معناها: الذين عاصروا هذه الديانات وهذه الكتب ، ونحن مؤمنون بما فيها بتصديق القرآن لها. 

المائِدَة
آية رقم : 46
قرآن كريم
وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلمُتَّقِينَ 

آتينا : أعطينا 

البَقَرَة
آية رقم : 53
قرآن كريم
وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الكِتَابَ وَالفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ

آتينا : أعطينا ......... فمن الذي أعطى ؟ ... الله عز وجل ... فطالما هو الذي أنزل على سيدنا موسى عليه السلام التوراة وعلى سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام الإنجيل .... فهو الذي أعطاهم .

وهذا يوضح أن الكتاب المقدس ليس له شأن بالتوراة والإنجيل المذكورين بالقرآن ... ويمكن أن ننهي هذا الأمر بكل بساطة لنوفر على أنفسنا الوقت :

أي كتاب مقدس هو الذي نزل من عند الله ؟....

البروتستانت ... الكاثوليك ... الأرثودكس .... الإنجليون ... السامريون ... الأدفينتست السبتيين .... شهود يهوه ... ألخ

فلتتفقوا على كتاب مقدس واحد وبعد ذلك يكون لنا لقاء آخر 

فإن تنازعتم فيبقى الحال على ما هو عليه وتبقى الآية الكريمة بقول : 
​​قل يا اهل الكتاب لستم على شى حتى تقيموا التوراة والانجيل وما انزل اليكم من ربكم المائدة 68

ملحوظة : أقسم بالله لو كنت تعرف معنى هذه الآية ما كنت ذكرتها في طرحك ... يمكنك البحث عن معنى كلمة (شيء) .

أسأل الله الهداية للجميع​*​


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....*

*اشكرك يا الادهم على الاسئلة الجميلة بس قبل ما اجاوب ممكن حضرتك تعرفى شوية حاجات دا بعد اذنك ما دام حضرتك مهتم بموضوع الانجيل اوى كدة تسمحلى انا اسلك شوية حاجات عن القران*

*1 - اين النسخة الاصلية من القران ؟*
*2 - لية مخطوطة سمر قند اللى فى تركيا مبتشبهش القران الحالى فى اى حاجة ؟*
*3 - فى مخطوطة سمرقند الكلام كان بدون تنقط وتشكيل والقران الحالى منقط ومشكل مش كدة زيادة على كلام الله المزعوم انة كلام الله ؟*
*4 - لية قران السنة 114 سورة وقران الشيعة 116 سورة ؟ لية فية سورتين فرق ؟*
*لية عمر بن الخطاب حرق المصاحف ؟*

*5 - نص سورة الولاية فى القران ؟*
*؟*

*نص سورة الولاية :*

*يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالنبي والولي اللذين بعثناهما يهديانكم الى صراط مستقيم نبي وولي بعضهما من بعض ، وأنا العليم الخبير ، إن الذين يوفون بعهد الله لهم جنات النعيم ، فالذين إذا تليت عليهم آياتنا كانوا بآياتنا مكذبين ، إن لهم في جهنم مقام عظيم ، نودي لهم يوم القيامة أين الضالون المكذبون للمرسلين ،  ما خلفهم المرسلين إلا بالحق ، وما كان الله لنظر هم الى أجل قريب فسبح بحمد ربك وعلي من الشاهدين  راجع منهاج البراعة ميراز حبيب الله الهاشمي ج 2 ص 217*

*6 - نص سورة النورين فى القران ؟*

*نص سورة النورين :*

*يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالنورين أنزلناهما يتلوان عليكم آياتي ويحذرانكم عذاب يوم عظيم نوران بعضهما من بعض وأنا السميع العليم إن الذين يوفون ورسوله في آيات لهم جنات النعيم والذين كفروا من بعد ما آمنوا بنقضهم ميثاقهم وما عاهدهم الرسول عليه يقذفون في الجحيم ظلموا أنفسهم وعصوا الوصي الرسول  أولئك يسقون من حميم إن الله الذي نور السموات والأرض بما شاء واصطفى من الملائكة وجعل من المؤمنين اولئك في خلقه يفعل الله ما يشاء لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم قد مكر الذين من قبلهم برسلهم فأخذهم بمكرهم إن أخذي شديد أليم إن الله قد أهلك عاداً وثمود بما كسبوا وجعلهم لكم تذكرة فلا تتفون وفرعون بما طغى على موسى وأخيه هارون أغرقته ومن تبعه أجمعين ليكون لكم آية وإن أكثركم فاسقون إن الله يجمعهم في يوم الحشر فلا يستطيعون الجواب حين يسألون إن الجحيم مأواهم وأن الله عليم حكيم يا أيها الرسول بلغ إنذاري فسوف يعلمون قد خسر الذين كانوا عن آياتي وحكمي معرضون مثل الذين يوفون بعهدك أني جزيتهم جنات النعيم إن الله لذو مغفرة وأجر عظيم وإن علياً من المتقين وإنا لنوفيه حقه يوم الدين ما نحن عن ظلمه بغافلين وكرمناه على أهلك أجمعين فإنه وذريته لصابرون وأن عدوهم إمام المجرمين قل للذين كفروا بعد ما آمنوا طلبتم زينة الحياة الدنيا واستعجلتم بها ونسيتم ما وعدكم الله ورسوله ونقضتم العهود من بعد توكيدها وقد ضربنا لكم الأمثال لعلكم تهتدون يا أيها الرسول قد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات فيها من يتوفاه مؤمناً ومن يتوليه من بعدك يظهرون فأعرض عنهم إنهم معرضون إنا لهم محضرون في يوم لا يغني عنهم شيء ولا هم يرحمون إن لهم جهنم مقاماً عنه لا يعدلون فسبح باسم ربك وكن من الساجدين ولقد أرسلنا موسى وهارون بما استخلف فبغوا هارون فصبر جميل فجعلنا منهم القردة والخنازير ولعناهم الى يوم يبعثون فاصبر فسوف يبصرون ولقد آتينا لك الحكم كالذين من قبلك من المرسلين وجعلنا لك منهم وصياً لعلهم يرجعون .  ومن يتولى عن أمري فإني مرجعه فليتمتعوا بكفرهم قليلاً فلا تسأل عن الناكثين يا أيها الرسول قد جعلنا لك في أعناق الذين آمنوا عهداً فخذه وكن من الشاكرين إن علياً قانتاً  بالليل ساجداً يحذر الآخرة ويرجو ثواب ربه قل هل يستوي الذين ظلموا وهم بعذابي يعلمون سنجعل الأغلال في أعناقهم وهم على أعمالهم يندمون إنا بشرناك بذريته الصالحين وإنهم لأمرنا لا يخلفون فعليهم مني صلوات ورحمة أحياء وأموتاً يوم يبعثون وعلى الذين يبغون عليهم من بعدك غضبي إنهم قوم سوء خاسرين وعلى الذين سلكوا مسلكهم مني رحمة وهم في الغرفات آمنون والحمد لله رب العالمين . النوري الطبرسي كتاب فصل الخطاب في إثبات تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب ص 180*

*سورتين بالكامل مش موجودين فى القران اين هم ؟*

*تعالة نشوف كان فية كام مصحف :*

*لائحة باسماء المصاحف كما ذكرها الجستستاني في كتاب المصاحف*
<SPAN lang=AR-SA dir=rtl style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arabic Transparent'; mso-ascii-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Arabic Transparent">
<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arabic Transparent'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US"><STRONG>1 - مصحف عمر بن الخطاب


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

*معلش جز من الرسالة فقد هعدهولك فى وقت تانى*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

*أين ردك ياعزيزي*

*الموضوع اساسه انك تحاول أن تثبت عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس وتشرك القرآن بأسلوب عجيب لإثبات ذلك .*

*أين ردك على كلامي ؟*

*نحن الآن لسنا بصدد القرآن ياعزيزي*

*سأعطيك مثال :*

*أنت تزني ... فأسألك لماذا تزني ؟ هل يكون ردك : لأنك يا الأدهم كذلك تزني ..!!!!*

*طبعاً كلام مضحك*

*فأنا أسألك عن الكتاب المقدس ... تأتي أنت وتتحدث عن القرآن ؟ طبعاً رد مضحك*

*فيمكنك فتح موضوع آخر في خصوص القرآن ... ولكننا نحن الآن بصدد الكتاب المقدس *

*خليك موضعي في حوارك ولا داعي للتشتيت*

*أين الرد على كلامي .؟*


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

اخى الكريم اعتزر لك بشدة عن حدوث لخبطة فى الرد عليك ولو تسمحلى انى اعيد صيغة الموضوع بشكل ادق ( الخبطة دى بسبب اخى الصغير معلش معندوش خبرة )

بالنسبة للاعتذار الاعتظار مقبول

اولا يا اخى الكريم متفسرش الانجيل كانك بتفسر قرانك ( مع احترامى ليك طبعا )

وحضرتك اصرت موضيع جميلة جدا جدا جدا

فلنبدا 

حضرتك  بتكللم عن الانجيل كانة القران سيبك من الانجيل دلوقتى وخلينا فى القران كلام الله المزعوم

عندى شوية اسئلة ارجو افادتى فيها :

( لو تسمحلى اخد شوية اسئلة من اسئلة اخويا الصغير اللى عكها ونزلها قبلى )

1 - لية القران الحالى مبيشبهش مخطوطة سمرقند اللى فى تركيا ؟
2 - فى مخطوطة سمرقند القران غير منقط ومشكل والقران الحالى به تنقيط وتشكيل ؟ مش كدة تلاعب بالقران المفرض ان ربنا نزل حاجة نستخدمها كما هى ومتقوليش علشان سهولة القراء او غيرة كدة انتو كملتو حاجة ربنا كان منزلها نقصة
3 - لية قران السنه 114 سورة وقران الشيعة 116 سورة ؟
4 - لية عثمان بن عفان حرق المصاحف اللى كانت موجودة وادى بعض من اسماء المصاحف ؟

لائحة باسماء المصاحف كما ذكرها الجستستانى فى كتاب المصاحف :

1 - مصحف عمر بن الخطاب
2 - مصحف ابى بن كعب
3 - مصحف عبد الله بن مسعود
4 - مصحف على بن ابى طالب
5 - مصحف عبد الله بن عباس
6 - مصحف عبد الله بن الزبير
7 - مصحف عبد الله بن عمر
8 - مصحف عائشة زوجة النبى
9 - مصحف حفصة زوجة النبى
10 - مصحف ام سلمة زوجة النبى
11 - مصحف عبيد بن عمير الليثى
12 - مصحف عطاء بن ابى رباح
13 - مصحف عكرمة
14 - مصحف مجاهد
15 - مصحف سعيد بن جبير

وغيرة من المصاحف بس دا كدة عينة من المصاحف اللى كانت موجودة بس فى اسماء تانى كتير

اين هذه المصاحف الان ؟؟؟؟؟ مش اتحرق !!!!!

اين نص سورة الولاية والنورين فى القران مش موجودين طب لية؟؟!!؟؟

نص سورة الولاية :

يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالنبي والولي اللذين بعثناهما يهديانكم الى صراط مستقيم نبي وولي بعضهما من بعض ، وأنا العليم الخبير ، إن الذين يوفون بعهد الله لهم جنات النعيم ، فالذين إذا تليت عليهم آياتنا كانوا بآياتنا مكذبين ، إن لهم في جهنم مقام عظيم ، نودي لهم يوم القيامة أين الضالون المكذبون للمرسلين ، ما خلفهم المرسلين إلا بالحق ، وما كان الله لنظر هم الى أجل قريب فسبح بحمد ربك وعلي من الشاهدين

راجع منهاج البراعة ميراز حبيب الله الهاشمي ج 2 ص 217

اين هذه السورة فى القران الحالى

نص سورة  النورين :

يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالنورين أنزلناهما يتلوان عليكم آياتي ويحذرانكم عذاب يوم عظيم نوران بعضهما من بعض وأنا السميع العليم إن الذين يوفون ورسوله في آيات لهم جنات النعيم والذين كفروا من بعد ما آمنوا بنقضهم ميثاقهم وما عاهدهم الرسول عليه يقذفون في الجحيم ظلموا أنفسهم وعصوا الوصي الرسول أولئك يسقون من حميم إن الله الذي نور السموات والأرض بما شاء واصطفى من الملائكة وجعل من المؤمنين اولئك في خلقه يفعل الله ما يشاء لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم قد مكر الذين من قبلهم برسلهم فأخذهم بمكرهم إن أخذي شديد أليم إن الله قد أهلك عاداً وثمود بما كسبوا وجعلهم لكم تذكرة فلا تتفون وفرعون بما طغى على موسى وأخيه هارون أغرقته ومن تبعه أجمعين ليكون لكم آية وإن أكثركم فاسقون إن الله يجمعهم في يوم الحشر فلا يستطيعون الجواب حين يسألون إن الجحيم مأواهم وأن الله عليم حكيم يا أيها الرسول بلغ إنذاري فسوف يعلمون قد خسر الذين كانوا عن آياتي وحكمي معرضون مثل الذين يوفون بعهدك أني جزيتهم جنات النعيم إن الله لذو مغفرة وأجر عظيم وإن علياً من المتقين وإنا لنوفيه حقه يوم الدين ما نحن عن ظلمه بغافلين وكرمناه على أهلك أجمعين فإنه وذريته لصابرون وأن عدوهم إمام المجرمين قل للذين كفروا بعد ما آمنوا طلبتم زينة الحياة الدنيا واستعجلتم بها ونسيتم ما وعدكم الله ورسوله ونقضتم العهود من بعد توكيدها وقد ضربنا لكم الأمثال لعلكم تهتدون يا أيها الرسول قد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات فيها من يتوفاه مؤمناً ومن يتوليه من بعدك يظهرون فأعرض عنهم إنهم معرضون إنا لهم محضرون في يوم لا يغني عنهم شيء ولا هم يرحمون إن لهم جهنم مقاماً عنه لا يعدلون فسبح باسم ربك وكن من الساجدين ولقد أرسلنا موسى وهارون بما استخلف فبغوا هارون فصبر جميل فجعلنا منهم القردة والخنازير ولعناهم الى يوم يبعثون فاصبر فسوف يبصرون ولقد آتينا لك الحكم كالذين من قبلك من المرسلين وجعلنا لك منهم وصياً لعلهم يرجعون . ومن يتولى عن أمري فإني مرجعه فليتمتعوا بكفرهم قليلاً فلا تسأل عن الناكثين يا أيها الرسول قد جعلنا لك في أعناق الذين آمنوا عهداً فخذه وكن من الشاكرين إن علياً قانتاً بالليل ساجداً يحذر الآخرة ويرجو ثواب ربه قل هل يستوي الذين ظلموا وهم بعذابي يعلمون سنجعل الأغلال في أعناقهم وهم على أعمالهم يندمون إنا بشرناك بذريته الصالحين وإنهم لأمرنا لا يخلفون فعليهم مني صلوات ورحمة أحياء وأموتاً يوم يبعثون وعلى الذين يبغون عليهم من بعدك غضبي إنهم قوم سوء خاسرين وعلى الذين سلكوا مسلكهم مني رحمة وهم في الغرفات آمنون والحمد لله رب العالمين .

النوري الطبرسي كتاب فصل الخطاب في إثبات تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب ص 180

اين نص سورة النورين فى القران الحالى 

سورتين بالكامل غير موجود ين فى القران


ممكن ناخد شهادة السيدة عائشة ام المؤمنين على تحريف ونقص القران

عن عائشة قالت : كانت سورة الاحزاب تقراء فى زمان النبى مائتى اية فلما كتب عثمان المصاحف لم يقدر منها الا على ما هو الان . 

الدار المنثورة ج 5 ص 180

فين بقية سورة الاحزاب

قال الحافظ ابن ماجة فى سننة : عن عبد الرحمان بن القاسم عن ابية عن عائشة قالت : اية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كانت فى صحيفة تحت سريرى فلما مات رسول الله وتشغلنا بموتة دخل داجل فاكلها

سنن ابن ماجة ج 1 ص 625

فين اية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير ؟؟ فى بطن المعزة ؟؟ كلام الله بتكلة معزة ؟؟

اخرج مسلم فى صحيحة بالاسناد عن عائشة انها قالت : كان فيما انزل من القران عشرا رضعات معلومات يحرمن ثم نسخن بخمس رضعات معلومات فتوفى رسول الله وهن فيها يقراء من القران 

صحيح مسلم ج 3 ص 1075

فين الايات دى فى القران الحالى ؟

كفاية اوى كدة علشان الموضوع كبير والاحديث كتير اوى اوى اوى فا نتكتفى بالموجود الان

وانا اسف جدا جدا جدا جدا ليك وللجميع عن حدث اى لخبطة فى الرد دا كانت بسبب اخى الصغير 

ملحوظة مهمة : لما تيجى تتكلم عن الانجيل شوف التفسير بتاع الانجيل بيقول لية لو لقيتة بيناسب تفكيرك ورايك تعالة واعمل اللى انت عاوزة وللعلم انا دائما بقول النصيحة دى لاخى المسلم اللى بيتكلم بدون دليل


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

*كنت أتمنى أن اجد عند رد ولكن الحقيقة أصبحت واضحة للضرير*

*فالتحريف ظاهر كظهور الشمس وأن كل المواضيع التي تطرح لدحض هذا الأمر كلام في الهواء ولا تملكون دليل واحد .*

*فعندما تملك الرد ياعزيزي ستجدني بين يدك*

*أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية*


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....

اشكرك يا صديقى العزيز على الرد بس حضرتك سالت اسئلة من دماغك يعنى اسئلة بدون مستوى علشان اجاوب عليها الكلام لازم يكون بالدليل زى ما انا  رديت على حضرتك بالدليل بس الظاهر ان الرد كان صعب اوى على حضرتك معلش انا اسف


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

*ممكن حضرتك تقرأ مشاركتي بهدوء ستجد الدليل بمصدره*

*وكنت أتمنى أن اجد عند رد ولكن الحقيقة أصبحت واضحة للضرير*

*فالتحريف ظاهر كظهور الشمس وأن كل المواضيع التي تطرح لدحض هذا الأمر كلام في الهواء ولا تملكون دليل واحد .*

*فعندما تملك الرد ياعزيزي ستجدني بين يدك*

*أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية*


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح ملاك السلام مع الجميع .....

صدقنى انا شفت جميع ردودك  مفهاش اى حاجة يشد الانتباه علشان كلامك بدون اى دليل معلش هعيد الكلامة الاخيرة تانى كلامك بدون دليل هات الدليل واعمل ى ما انا عامل 

بالنسبة للتحريف هو فعلا القران محرف بالدليل والدليك ادامك او فى ردودى اللى فاتت

وبعتزر لك للمرة المليون اذا كان الموضع صعب على حضرتك ومعندكش رد علية


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

> joe_for_help
> صدقنى انا شفت جميع ردودك مفهاش اى حاجة يشد الانتباه علشان كلامك بدون اى دليل




للأسف ياعزيزي حضرتك تحاول الهروب بطريقة غير ذكية

ولأبطل حجتك

هذه هي الثلاث مصارد للكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية .. وقارن حضرتك بينهم .

ولو كنت لا تعرف اليونانية فقارن بالحروف أي بالشبهة وحدد لنا أين النسخة الأصلية التي أوحى بها الرب ... 

أقرأ الصفحة للنهاية وليس أول فقرة من الإصحاح فأنا أعلم محتواها جيداً ..... شد حيلك

(1)
1881 Westcott-Hort New Testament
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1%20John%205;&version=68;

(2) 
1550 Stephanus New Testament
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1%20John%205;&version=69;

(3)
1894 Scrivener New Testament
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1%20John%205;&version=70;


فبعد ما حضرتك توضح لنا النسخة اليونانية الحقيقية ... سأطرح عليك النسختين العربيتين .

أنا أعلم الموقف صعب عليك شوية ولكن ما باليد حيلة فأنت الذي طرحت الموضوع من بدايته فعليك تحمل المسؤلية للنهاية .

وأعلم ياعزيزي هذا أخر رد بالنسبة لي لابطال حجتك ، فإن تعمدت الهروب مرة اخرى فلن يكون لي مداخلة بهذا الموضوع لأنك لا تحترم مشاركتي من البداية 

أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية ​


----------



## joe_for_help (5 أبريل 2006)

سلام السيح ملك السلام .....

صح انا مبعرفش  اللغة اليونانية ومش فاضى اعد اقارن الحروف ببعض

والاهم من كدة انا شايف ان حضرتك مش مهتم بقرانك ولا بالدليل على تحريف قرانك ولا حضرتك معندكش القدرة على الرد لو تحب اعيدلك الدليل على تحريف قرانك انا تحت امرك علشان انتى اخويا

ثانيا ممكن اسال حضرتك كام سؤال 

1 - حضرتك عندك انجيل وقارنت بية ؟
2 - حضرتك بتعرف اللغة اليونانية ؟ ولو بتعرفها ياريت تترجملى اللى مكتوب فيها النك ؟ مع العلم خليك فاكر حديث الرسول اللى سرح فية بالكذب وقال ان الحرب خدعة ممكن حضرتك تمشى على سنة الرسول (ولكم فى الرسول اسوة حسنة )
3 - ياريت انا اشف رد منك انت على تحريف القران ؟

ملحوظة الموضوع القادم هعملة مخصوص ليك وهيكون عنوانة هل القران كلام الله ياريت تبتدى تجهز الرد على الموضوع من دلوقتى لحد ما اكتبة وانزلة

ومتهربش منى وجاوب علشان خطرى


----------



## إيليـــا (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام على الجميع 
قبل ما ابتدأ احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي 
انا إيليا بلدي العراق شيعي المذهب 
في تعليق بسيط هو نحن سواء شيعة ام سنة نؤمن بالقران وال قران الي عندنا هو نفس القران الي عندهم


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

لا رد على كلام الأدهم كما العادة 
يمكن لمن يريد التحدث عن القرآن أن يضع ذلك في موضوع مستقل و سنكون ان شاء الله هناك للرد
أما الموضوع الآن هو تحريف كتابكم و لا أحد يرد


----------



## azizcool (9 يونيو 2006)

دائما لا رد؟؟


----------



## إيليـــا (14 يونيو 2006)

*مسالة التحريف ليس هناك دليل على تحريفه يا اخ العزيز اما الروايات التي تحتجون بها فهذه رواياة ضعيفة السند اما الرواياة التي تدل على حفظ القران موجود ومتواترة *
*فمن الطبيعي ان كل دين وكل مذهب هناك من ياتيويحاول بالتحريف  ...فهذا امر طبيعي  مافيش دين الا وله اعداء...انما نقف بالدليل التي نؤمن به سواء مسيحي او مسلم*
*اما في مسالة التاويلات فهناك تاويل ظني وتاويل تصديقي او يقيني سميها ماشات ..فحضراتكم عندما تعطونا تاويل من القران تعطونا تاويل ظني..اما بخصوص كتب التفاسير فاحب ان اقول ان القران حمالة اوجه وفيها امور متشابهة ....فساعطيك دليل من القران ولاتنظر من حيث قول القران وانما انظر من حيث المنطق ومايعلم تاويله الا الله والراسخون في العلم .......فهناك اشخاص الذي خصهم الله ورسوله هم الذين يعرفون تاويل القران ومقصده الحقيقي*
*وشكرا*


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*لماذا الابتعاد عن الموضوع؟ الموضوع عن شهادة القرأن لعدم تحريف الانجيل, متخلوكم في الموضوع يا جماعة, و لا النط الى تراجم الكتاب المقدس اصبح حلكم الوحيد؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: شهادة القران على عدم تحريف الانجيل*



joe_for_help قال:


> *بسم الاب راعينا والابن فادينا والروح القدس فينا اله واحد حامينا*​
> *شهادة القران على عدم تحريف الانجيل*
> 
> *اولا : من الكتاب المقدس*
> ...




كلامك جميل 

اكمل بقي موضوعك

أولا: القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس

هو ذكر من عند الله ولذلك فهو يحفظه من التحريف:


1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر من عند الله:

1ـ سورة الأنبياء (7): 

"وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
ما معنى الذكر؟ يجيب الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في (تفسيره ص648) [الذكر هو الرسالة التي من الله] وقد تكررت هذه الآية بنفس ألفاظها في: 

2ـ سورة النحل (43): 

"وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
بهذا يتأكد لك أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله.
(2) والقرآن يشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف: 
سورة الحِجْر (9): "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" 

يجدر الإشارة هنا إلى اسم السورة فالبعض ينطقها خطأ بسورة الحَجَر، ولكن النطق السليم لها هو سورة الحِجْر (انظر آية 80 من نفس السورة)، نسبة إلى جبل الحِجْر على بعد 150 ميل شمال المدينة المنورة وهي ما كانت تعرف بمنطقة تمود (تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 632) [ما علينا]

الواقع أن الذين يطعنون في صحة الكتاب المقدس المنزل من الله ذكرا ونورا وهدى، إنما يطعنون في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أن الله يحفظ الذكر، فلو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف يكون الله لم يستطع أن يحفظه. وينسب إلى القرآن عدم الصحة بل والتحريف! فهل يقبل أي مسلم ذلك؟؟؟



ثانيا: الآيات القرآنية تشهد أن القرآن نفسه

يحفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف:


1ـ سورة المائدة (48): "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب (أي القرآن الكريم) بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب (أي الكتاب المقدس التوراة والإنجيل) ومهيمناً عليه.

ما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟ يقول المفسرون الأفاضل أن معنى مهيمنا عليه هو: حافظ له من التحريف. (انظر تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 263) 

فلو صح قول المعترضين بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف، فإنهم في الواقع يطعنون في القرآن الكريم نفسه بأنه لم يستطع أن يهيمن على الكتاب المقدس بحسب نص هذه الآية، وهذا طعن في صحتها‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!! وحيث أنهم لا يقبلون الطعن في صحة آيات القرآن الكريم إذن فليس أمامهم إلا أن يتراجعوا عن ادعائهم الذي يدعونه بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.


ثالثا: القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس 

هو كلام الله، ولذلك لا يمكن تحريفه أو تبديله:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله المنزل:

1ـ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 

2ـ سورة النساء (135):"يا أيها الذين آمنوا ، آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل (أي التوراة والإنجيل)، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا" 

[وانظر أيضا سورة المائدة 44،46،47،68/ وسورة البقرة 87،146/ وسورة الإسراء2،55/ وسورة الأنعام 92،156/ وسورة المؤمنون 49/ وسورة النساء 163/ وسورة فاطر 25/ وسورة النحل 43/ والأنبياء 25/ والحديد 27/ والعنكبوت 46/ ويونس 94] وكلها تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من الله.

وبما أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله إذن فهو كلامه. فكيف يقول المعترضون أن كلام الله قد حرف؟؟ ألا يطعنون أيضا بهذا الكلام في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أنه لا تبديل لكلمات الله؟!

(2) القرآن يشهد أن كلام الله المنزل لا يمكن تبديله:

1ـ سورة يونس (64): "لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم" 
2ـ سورة الأنعام (34): "ولقد كُذَّبَت رسلٌ من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذُوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله"

وخطورة هذه الآية يكمن في أن القول "لا مبدل لكلمات الله لم تقل بخصوص القرآن الكريم في هذه الآيه بل بخصوص الأنبياء الذين قبل محمد إذن فهي تخص الكتاب المقدس" وهذه شهادة قوية على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتبدل ولم يتغير ولم يحرف.
[وانظر أيضا سورة الكهف (27)]
هذه الآيات تقول بصريح العبارة أن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يتغير أو يتبدل. 

ملخص الحديث

أولا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس ادعاء باطل:

1ـ لأن القرآن شهد بصحته وعدم تحريفه حتى زمن النبي محمد.
2ـ وأن القرآن يوضح أن الله أمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيديهم.
3ـ استشهاد النبي محمد بالتوراة والإنجيل الموجودان في عهده.
4ـ شهادة القرآن بأن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى قد حافظوا عليه وكانوا شهودا له حتى زمن محمد.

ثانيا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد زمن النبي محمد باطل أيضا:

1ـ لأن القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله ويشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف.
2ـ شهادة الآيات القرآنية بأن القرآن نفسه مهيمنا على الكتاب المقدس ويحفظه من التحريف.
3ـ القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وأن الله يحفظ كلامه من التحريف.


بناء عليه

لا يمكن أن الكتاب المقدس يتحرف أو يتبدل، وإلا وقع المعترض المسلم في المحظور وهو الطعن في كتابه بعدم صحة ما يقول. 
][/marque][/color]
فالأفضل للمعترض أن يتراجع عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتبديل والتحريف، وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.


----------

